# Hey ParkviewPub.com!



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Since I never get a response from the e-mail I send you, I thought you might see this and take note. Do you think on this Fibro board, since there are fewer postings, you could do a whole page of postings a week or more old like some sites do? I think this board would get a little more action this way, as people first coming on would see particular postings they might be interested in and respond to them; and be more apt to check back later. Just a thought. ------------------


----------

